# Alltrax 4834 to throttle, reversing question?



## sony2000 (Jul 4, 2014)

In my sailboat build, I have an Alltrax 4834 controller that I want to connect to an original throttle. It has 4 wires from a single lever that activates a potentiometer in forward and another potentiometer when levered back to reverse.
Is a straight contactor used or something else necessary, to change directions?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

It depends on the type of motor you are using.

With a PM motor, see: http://www.alltraxinc.com/files/Doc100-047-A_DWG-AXE-PermMag-wire-dia.pdf 

With a series wound motor, see: http://www.alltraxinc.com/files/Doc100-046-A_DWG-AXE-Reverse-No-PlugBrk-wire-dia.pdf


----------



## sony2000 (Jul 4, 2014)

Major, I have an Etek 7.2kw. Two terminals, brushed.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

That would be a PM motor. See my edit.


----------



## sony2000 (Jul 4, 2014)

Major thanks! Hah Hah.
It has a foot pedal and F/R switch.
There exists Reversing Contactors. Would it do the reversing automatically?
I guess the Alltrax can't reverse the current.


----------

